# TOUR OF THE UNKNOWN COAST Saturday May 7, Humboldt County Fairgrounds



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

TOUR OF THE UNKNOWN COAST VIDEO
Here's a nicely done video that the folks from Rapha made a few years ago.
HAVE YOUR REGISTERED FOR THE 2016 TUC?
100-mile, 100-kilometer, 50-mile, 20-mile, 10-mile rides, Saturday, May 7, Ferndale, California
https://www.bikereg.com/tour-of-the-unknown-coast


----------

